# Summer Sausage Recipe needed.



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

I want to make about 20-30 pounds of summer sausage this weekend. In the past I have just used my regular saugage recipe but have added whole black bepper and curing salt to it before it is ground. It just dosent stay together well after it has been frozen. so I was wondering if you sausage makers out there would share your recipes with me. Thanks in advance. You can also PM me.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

No one has a recipe out there?


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

ive looked up a few recipes, and plan on making some SS soon...ill let you know how it turns out


----------



## yazoomike (Aug 31, 2006)

*Summer sausage*

I use my same sausage recipe also in my summer sausage. It sounds like you may need to add some water before you stuff it. Might give that a try. Should look kinda like this.


----------



## JohnR (Mar 29, 2006)

I tried 3 or 4 recipes and finally went R E O's Summer Sausage seasoning. They are Huntsville, 644 FM 980 phone 936-295-0222. About $10. for a bag to do 50 pounds of meat. My family likes this recipe better than any that I have tried. I have not seen this mix in any stores. REO's is sold in Brookshire Bros grosery store. I live a few miles from their plant and they have a store there. I use their Summer Sausage and German Sausage season mixes. They will ship to you.


----------



## JohnR (Mar 29, 2006)

Here is a recipe I used with the first batch I made and it was good.
*Summer Sausage*​​*First Batch*
* 5 lbs. very lean beef 3 teaspoons brown sugar*
*2 teaspoons cayenne pepper 2 ½ teaspoons mustard power*
*2 teaspoons ground Bk. pepper 2 teaspoons whole peppercorns*
*3 teaspoons garlic power *
*5 teaspoons Morton's Sugar Cure Salt*

*1. In large plastic pan mix all ingredients.* 

*2. Grind seasoned meat twice through large plate, mix well between grinds.*



*3. Cover and put in refrigerator overnight.*

*4. Stuff sausage into 2 ½" X 20" casing.*

*5. Smoke for 3-4 hours at 200-225 degrees till internal temperature reaches 165 degrees.*

*6. Cool in a water bath. This helps get internal temperature down.*


----------



## JohnR (Mar 29, 2006)

*I have used the same recipe but kept it the refrigerator for 3 days, mixing it each day, then stuffing and smoking late the 3rd day.*


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

I use Zach's Spice company spices and their recipe. You can go to their web site and look up recipes.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

You may be cooking it at too high a temp, this will cause it to seperate after being frozen.


----------



## JohnR (Mar 29, 2006)

*Uncle Dave - You are right. The first batch I made I cooked too long, did not use an internal thermometer. From then on I used an internal thermometer and I would slow smoke keeping the smoker at 200 to 220 degrees. When the internal temp. got to 165 I pull the links and cool them. I just checked my recipe file and the only one that had a internal temperature was 152 degrees. My thermometer shows 160 as being medium done. What temperature do you cook to? I just started smoking sausages last year and will use any advise or suggestion. You are never too old to learn.*
*Thanks*


----------



## JohnR (Mar 29, 2006)

*After spending some time researching the cooking temperature at which to stop cooking the sausage 155 degrees internal was the temperature. I checked with 6 or 8 different recipes and they had different ingredient, but were constant with 155 degrees. Other recipes called for cooking in an oven at so many degrees and for so long. *

*Uncle Dave, thanks for your comment and causing me to do some more research.*


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

John Keys, I just came back and re-read this thread, yes it is 155 degrees, I also submerge the sausage in ice water for several minutes, then let it lay out at room temp for 2-3 hours, this gives the product a red color, also called bloom. good luck on the sausage making. Uncle Dave


----------

